# BBC Radio 5 Live - Sunday 7.30pm



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Its just been on BBC breakfast that the BBC have conducted an investigation in to the mistakes that have happened in UK fertility clinics over the last 12 months.  The brief discussion about it didn't seem particularly balanced but the full investigation is going to be discussed on 5 Live tonight at 7.30 if anyone is interested in giving it a listen!

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh we meet everywhere  Ive just watched that too so yeah Ill be listening if I remember although I trust our clinic don't you?  xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I absolutely trust our clinic!!!  The way they were talking on the BBC it was as if all of the 'mistakes' they had found were things like transfering the wrong embies into the wrong ladies but later on it became evident that the 'mistakes' included more minor clerical errors like not having the right forms signed, so I think (as usual) its going to be quite sensationalised


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah thats what I gathered too however Im sure certain newspapers will manage to blow it out of proportion


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

There's an article about it too:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8640320.stm


----------

